

Ask HN: Taking notes in a meeting with an iPad - kaisdavisOR

Are you using your iPad to take notes during meetings? What app do you like using to take meeting notes?
======
MonkeyAttack
I am a big fan of Evernote, since I prefer typing. The fact this it is also
cross platform, supports tagging, and does some basic OCR on pics I take with
my iPhone (whiteboards mostly) make it my favorite.

~~~
kaisdavisOR
I've been switching between Simplenote, Notes Plus, and Penultimate. I like
the sketching features of Notes Plus and Penultimate.

I haven't tried Evernote yet - I'll try it today.

------
davidedicillo
I do. Depending if it needs sketches or not I either Simplenote or Jot!

